# Brisket Help 911



## Airboss (Oct 13, 2005)

Problem:  I brought home a 11 lb brisket (whole packer)  It is approx 2 inches longer than my 15 in grill grate.  I can't imagine how I'd cut 2 inches of this thing without ruining it.  I've heard you can "fold" it under until it cooks itself smaller.  Also hard to imagine while its still in the cryovac.  Advice please.  Oh, you might be tempted by the obvious "next time bring a tape measure" suggestion.  I already know that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

It can be done.  

http://tvwbb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums/ ... 9680067072

Or some fold the thin end under..   As it shrinks, you should be ok.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 13, 2005)

Airboss said:
			
		

> Problem:  I brought home a 11 lb brisket (whole packer)  It is approx 2 inches longer than my 15 in grill grate.  I can't imagine how I'd cut 2 inches of this thing without ruining it.  I've heard you can "fold" it under until it cooks itself smaller.  Also hard to imagine while its still in the cryovac.  Advice please.  Oh, you might be tempted by the obvious "next time bring a tape measure" suggestion.  I already know that.



AB, you can do it either way.  Both ways turn out great.  I've started separating my briskets prior to cooking lately and perfer the results.  Here's an example of both to help you decide.  Good luck!




Separated Brisket



Sliced Flat



Folded Brisket



Folded Brisket after shrinkage



Sliced Folded Brisket


----------



## Finney (Oct 13, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> As it shrinks, you should be ok.



There's SHRINKAGE?!?!?!?!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, like when you put it in cold water... 8-[  8-[  8-[


----------



## Finney (Oct 13, 2005)

Larry... You forgot to show the "FOILED" brisket picture.

You big cheater. #-o  =D>


----------



## Airboss (Oct 13, 2005)

Per usual, the BBQ-4-U A-team comes through.  The brisket goes on "folded" Friday night at 11:00PM without fear.  Thanks!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 13, 2005)

AB, the big briskets that I have done, I folded. Mine actually unfolded on its own as it shrunk.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

Airboss said:
			
		

> Per usual, the BBQ-4-U A-team comes through.  The brisket goes on "folded" Friday night at 11:00PM without fear.  Thanks!


What was the Dizzy Pig site you were refering to...?


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 13, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Airboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




www.dizzypigbbq.com


----------



## YardBurner (Oct 13, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, like when you put it in cold water... 8-[  8-[  8-[[/quote:3kq9jljf]

Looks like a baby bird in the nest!!


----------



## Rich Decker (Oct 14, 2005)

We cut (against the grain) a few inches off the thin part of the flat. This gives a easy reference when cutting the brisket. I also score the fat-cap with the grain as a reference and more surface area for the rub. The cut off brisket point is often called "breakfast " and is a treat for the cook in the morning. 

Rich Decker

a few briskets

http://www.lostnationvt.com/images/DCC05_06.jpg

http://www.lostnationvt.com/images/DCC05_01.jpg


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 14, 2005)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> We cut (against the grain) a few inches off the thin part of the flat. This gives a easy reference when cutting the brisket. I also score the fat-cap with the grain as a reference and more surface area for the rub. The cut off brisket point is often called "breakfast " and is a treat for the cook in the morning.
> 
> Rich Decker
> 
> ...



Rich,
     Your links don't work buddy.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 14, 2005)

You were forbidden too, huh Larry!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 14, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry... You forgot to show the "FOILED" brisket picture.
> 
> You big cheater. #-o  =D>



I didn't forget Finstigator, didn't really see the need in it.   :winkie:


----------



## Rich Decker (Oct 14, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Rich Decker":1s30sq4l]We cut (against the grain) a few inches off the thin part of the flat. This gives a easy reference when cutting the brisket. I also score the fat-cap with the grain as a reference and more surface area for the rub. The cut off brisket point is often called "breakfast " and is a treat for the cook in the morning.
> 
> Rich Decker
> 
> ...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 14, 2005)

They worked that time!  Great pic's and website!  Do you compete at the comp in Annapolis MD every year?  Do you have any info for it next year?  My parents live out on the Eastern Shore and I'd like to come by next year.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 14, 2005)

Great pics Rich. Great looking team also! I enjoyed looking at your website.


----------



## Rich Decker (Oct 14, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> They worked that time!  Great pic's and website!  Do you compete at the comp in Annapolis MD every year?  Do you have any info for it next year?  My parents live out on the Eastern Shore and I'd like to come by next year.



Thanks Larry, The contest that was at Kent Island in 2004 was moved to Wesminster MD for 2005. It wasn't a very well run contest and I am surprised it survived.

 There is a nice contest in Salisbury MD and I probably will compete in it again next season. It is about 550 miles from my house but it usually is pretty early in the season and I am motivated to drive after the long winter. If I do this correct here is the website.

http://www.porkinthepark.org/

Rich Decker


----------



## Airboss (Oct 14, 2005)

Okay folks.  Last question:  Fat side up or down?  Your help and guidance has been very invaluable as always


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 14, 2005)

Airboss said:
			
		

> Okay folks.  Last question:  Fat side up or down?  Your help and guidance has been very invaluable as always



AB,
     Fat side up!


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 14, 2005)

Fat side down...just because.


----------



## Airboss (Oct 14, 2005)

I was afraid of this...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 14, 2005)

Stand it up on it's side.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 14, 2005)

No, the other side!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 14, 2005)

Airboss is asking for help...    Provide it or don't respond!


----------



## Finney (Oct 14, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Airboss is asking for help...    Provide it or don't respond!


 :tant: *Help my DADDY!!!!* :tant:


----------



## Airboss (Oct 14, 2005)

It appears the "fat side downs" have it.  Which is exactly what son Greg recommended this AM.  Zero minus 4.5 hours and counting.  Thanks again gang!


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 14, 2005)

AirBoss don't forget the picture. AirBoss what type of equipment / smoker are you useing?

Thanks,
Missing Link.


----------



## Airboss (Oct 15, 2005)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> AirBoss don't forget the picture. AirBoss what type of equipment / smoker are you useing?
> 
> Thanks,
> Missing Link.



I use a CharBroil electric H2o that I bought for $45 just to see if I'd like real smoke and que.  I've been a Weber grill guy for 30 years, charcoal and gas.   Now that I have the bug, my next step is to invest in a smoker the likes of Stumps.   I'll never be a major league player like a lot of the folks here but I do enjoy it and this great board has been an enormous help...plus it's fun.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 15, 2005)

Airboss, next time you see your son, will you punch him in the mouth one time for me?

Good luck on the brisket!


----------



## Airboss (Oct 15, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Airboss, next time you see your son, will you punch him in the mouth one time for me?
> 
> Good luck on the brisket!



Ancient Chinese proverb:  "Old man who punch strong young son in mouth, soon take ride in ambulance."   So alright, tell me what he's done and I'll speak to him.  

Brisket update.  On the smoke for 12.5 hours.  Looks like a metorite, which is good.  Internal temp is 182 this minute and eveything is cool in the school.  Is there any value or danger in adding more smoke wood now?  I really want to make the neighbors crazy.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 15, 2005)

lol!

At this point, I'd say adding more smoke wood may actually run the chance of getting a slightly bitter flavor in the bark.

However, I seriously know nothing about brisket, and I would take my advice with a grain of salt.  And a beer.


----------



## jminion1 (Oct 15, 2005)

no need for more wood, the neighbors are already smelling that brisket and the madness has started.
Jim


----------



## Airboss (Oct 15, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> no need for more wood, the neighbors are already smelling that brisket and the madness has started.
> Jim



Indeed it has...and well it should.  This is gonna be a beauty!

http://www.ephotohut.net/viewpic.cfm?pi ... 095131.JPG
http://www.ephotohut.net/viewpic.cfm?pi ... 094911.JPG


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 15, 2005)

Good looking brisket there, AB.

That reminds me, I have to change the oil in the snow blower today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Airboss (Oct 15, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Good looking brisket there, AB.
> 
> That reminds me, I have to change the oil in the snow blower today.
> 
> ...



Classic!  I love it.  

Thanks for the compliment Bruce.  The truth will be in the tasting, as they say.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

Nice shot of the pool, AirBoss!    Oh, nice looking brisket too.


----------



## Airboss (Oct 15, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Nice shot of the pool, AirBoss!    Oh, nice looking brisket too.



Thanks Joker.  I owe it all to BBQ-4-U.  

I took the picture with the pool in the background before my daughter and her friends arrived.  Who wants to see a group of 20 somethongs, er somethings, clutterin' up a good shot of brisket eh?  

Which reminds me:  I better go find the noodles.

 :beach:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

Airboss said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, who wants to see a bunch of 20 year old girls in bikinis hanging around the pool!    [-o<  [-o<  [-o< 

Which remindes me ~ I gotta go winterize the mowers and break out the winter gear!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 15, 2005)

Good looking pics AB. A few pics of the brisket, as you take it off the smoker when the girls get there would be nice!

Which reminds me......I don't care if it snows, I'll get it ready then!


----------



## Airboss (Oct 15, 2005)

No problem Nick.  I'll just tell the girls we're only taking pictures of meat.  The brisket just came off after precisely 15.5 hours and it looks el superb.  We have it 2x2x wapped and plan to start slicing around 5 eastern.  BBQ baked beans and Mrs. Airboss' world famous Kodak salad will be the feateuresd sides.  Plus Rempweiser.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 15, 2005)

Sounds like a winning combo, AB. Enjoy the food!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

I just checked the Sides and Such forum and didn't see anything about *Mrs. Airboss' world famous Kodak salad * in there...You holding out on us??  8-[  :!:


----------



## Airboss (Oct 15, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> I just checked the Sides and Such forum and didn't see anything about *Mrs. Airboss' world famous Kodak salad * in there...You holding out on us??  8-[  :!:



Greg said to put the recipe for MAWFKS in the "premium member pay section."  ONLY KIDDING!  I'll get the what and how to's on the site asap.  You're gonna love it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

Airboss said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why thank you kind sir ~ And thank Mrs. AirBoss too!


----------



## Airboss (Oct 15, 2005)

Check Sides & Such for MAWFKS.  Herownself submits it for your approval.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks again AirBoss and Mrs. AirBoss!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey AB, so what's the final conclusion on the brisket??


----------



## Airboss (Oct 16, 2005)

On behalf of BBQers everywhere, we are proud to accept the award for best brisket in Florida cooked on October 15th.  

Seriously Larry, it was a textbook cook done by a rookie with the able help of his wife and the BBQ-4-U support team.  All our equipment from thermometers to baster worked perfectly.    

We got a good cut of meat from WalMart, started the cook early (late at night) so as not to be rushed and had no particular dinner time set so we avoided the stress of "when's it gonna be done?"  I apologize for not getting pics of the final product but it went so fast after the cut you wouldn't believe it.  We had a nice 1/4" pink ring too.  

I can't wait to do it again and the next time we're going to do a brisket and a butt together.  Can you see another 911 call coming?  But, that's another day.  For this Sunday it's left over sandwiches, beans, ice-cold Rempweiser, football and time to reflect on yesterday’s success.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 16, 2005)

No finished pics?  Just like your son..............


----------



## Airboss (Oct 16, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> No finished pics?  Just like your son..............



As Mike Wilbon would say, "He's my boy."   For the record, he was the first to jump ugly with me about my failing to post finished product pics.  

Please accept my most miserable apology. 请接受我的最凄惨的道歉


----------



## Finney (Oct 17, 2005)

Good job AB.  :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 17, 2005)

Airboss said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AB, that translates into "Accepts my chiliest apology"!


----------



## Airboss (Oct 17, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Airboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AB, that translates into "Accepts my chiliest apology"![/quote:1bdrll4t]

I got distracted on account I was cooking chili.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 17, 2005)

Airboss said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got distracted on account I was cooking chili.[/quote:1e50wu82]

 :lmao:


----------

